# Velocity RDA with One Hit Wonder ejuice



## Mario (2/8/15)

Hello

My 1st video ...lol..

Sigelei 150W - Mod

Velocity - RDA @Sir Vape

One Hit Wonder - Juice @KieranD

0.3ohms




please move in the wrong post (Admin)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yoda (2/8/15)

Cant watch upload to youtube please?


----------



## Mario (2/8/15)

ok
Done


----------



## Yoda (2/8/15)

Thanks @Mario


----------



## Andre (2/8/15)

Wow, I ran out of breath for your part! Awesome stuff.


----------



## Yoda (2/8/15)

Nice @Mario its all about the clouds XD


----------



## Marzuq (2/8/15)

A silent hunter tutorial?


----------



## Mario (2/8/15)

im more for flavour...but some clouds wont hurt anyone...lol


----------

